# Is Lennox still making fireplaces?



## hans747 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post here, so please excuse all my newbie questions. There will be a few of them in the coming days. Here's the first:

I have been wanting to install a propane fireplace to my basement for a while now. I recently purchased a Lennox fireplace (MPD-3550-CNM-35-DV-FP). The fireplace is kinda old, but it was never used. i bought it from a home builder who had it sitting in his storage unit. Anyway, I'm trying to find manuals and a Propane conversion kit for it, but the Lennox site doesn't seem to list fireplaces as one of their product lines.

Did some other company buy this line from them?

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2014)

hans747 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> This is my first post here, so please excuse all my newbie questions. There will be a few of them in the coming days. Here's the first:
> 
> ...



Try here.

http://ihp.us.com/dealers

Looks like there's a dealer one state away from you...


----------



## hans747 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the link!


----------

